# Ajout de RAM et iMac G4 qui ne boote plus



## Nathalex (12 Septembre 2002)

Salut,
J'ai acheté aujourd'hui à l'Apple Expo chez Gigapole une barette de 512 Mo pour mon iMac G4. (PC133 et tout et tout)
L'installation de la barette ne pose pas de problème sauf que, quand je reboote, j'ai un joli message d'erreur :
DEFAULT CATCH!, code=300 at %SRR0:01c02020 %SRR1:00083030......

Si je comprends le reste du message, le firmware de mon est 4.3.4f2.

Quand j'enlève la barrette supplémentaire, naturellement tou refonctionne...

Ce serait simplement une barette défectueuse ?? Comment en être sûr ? C'est con mais j'avais pas tellement l'intention de retourner à Paris pour ça.....


----------



## huexley (12 Septembre 2002)

ben oui... lol /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nathalex (12 Septembre 2002)

C'est ce que vient de me confirmer Apple Assistance....

J'aurais dû m'en douter que c'étaient des charlots : c'était le seul stand que j'ai vu où ils prenaient les commandes sur des portables Compaq. Rien que ça aurait dû me mettre la puce à l'oreille....


----------



## Jean lefort2 (14 Septembre 2002)

J'ai acheté PHOTO ELEMENT 2 et un IMAC G4 chez MACPARTENER et aucun pb.

et en plus j'ai eu le droit à des sucettes Apple.
Appel lès et demande LOLA, la patrone.


----------



## Nathalex (14 Septembre 2002)

Gigapole et MacPartner, c'est la même chose ???


----------



## Grosse_baleine (14 Septembre 2002)

salut 
c est marrant mais j ai le meme probleme moi je l ai achete chez CLG (ils ont aussi des portable PC pour prendre les commandes )
et une aussi pour l ibook
aucunes ne fonctionnent 
j ai pris mon courage a deux mains et je suis retourne a apple expo 
le mec me repond oui les barrettes sont defectueuses mais je peux pas vous les changer venez me voir mardi au magasin
super j etais heureux un aller-retour pour rien


----------



## Nathalex (15 Septembre 2002)

CLG et Gigagapole, c'était pas au même endroit que l'on allait retirer sa commande ?

En tout cas, s'il faut retourner les voir au magasin, ça va moyennement me plaire, j'habite pas Paris...

D'au autre côté, ce que tu m'apprends me confirme que j'ai bien fait de ne pas revenir sur Paris ce samedi comme j'en avais eu l'idée.....


----------



## Grosse_baleine (15 Septembre 2002)

oui c etait  au meme endroit le retrait des achats 
c est sur que pour toi aller retour a paris ca fait cher la barrette 
reste a esperer de pas retomber sur une barrette de merde 
putain pour moi sur 4 barrettes acheter en une annee trois de merdique j en ai marre


----------



## FredParis (15 Septembre 2002)

oui y'a un post dans ce sens  là 

donc a priori pas de chance pour moi non plus, j'ai acheté une barrette de 512 pour mon imac G4 chez gigapole, pas encore installé... je fais ça demain, et mardi je retourne chez eux si ça foire.


----------



## mxmac (15 Septembre 2002)

j'ai installé une barette 256 MO de chez compag... elle marche trés bien sur l'imac G4 d'un pote, c'est la roulette russe ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## FredParis (16 Septembre 2002)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai installé une barette 256 MO de chez compag... elle marche trés bien sur l'imac G4 d'un pote, c'est la roulette russe ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



je viens d'installer ma barrette de 512, aucun pb, elle a été reconnue et le test hardware en démarrant sur le cd livré avec imac G4 est réussi, ouf...
pour info, je l'ai acheté hier à AE chez gigapole.
en plus, j'ai même pu mettre la barrette de 256 que je remplaçais dans un PB G3 Pismo... tout va bien pour moi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## huexley (16 Septembre 2002)

perso j ai que de la ram du chinois du coin et j ai jamais eu aucun pépin..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## FredParis (16 Septembre 2002)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> * perso j ai que de la ram du chinois du coin et j ai jamais eu aucun pépin..  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *



oui, je sais il paraît que c'est moins cher rue Montgallet, mais je m'y connais pas assez en RAM pour pas risquer de me faire avoir...


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2002)

Autrement , il y a  MemoryX  , c'est aux States mais c'est pas cher , c'est rapide , et d'après mon expérience , sérieux (je leur ai acheté une barrette de 512 Mo pour mon quicksilver 867 et ça roule ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ) et c'est garanti à vie... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## FredParis (16 Septembre 2002)

oui, j'avais entendu parler de ce site, exact, ainsi que de celui de crucial.


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2002)

Crucial ?...
Connais pas.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## FredParis (16 Septembre 2002)

crucial.com, j'en avais entendu parler ici ou sur un autre forum, en bons termes, mais j'ai jamais testé personnellement


----------



## Nathalex (16 Septembre 2002)

J'avais déjà commandé sans problèmes une barrette pour mon iBook chez Crucial.

J'aurais dû faire la même chose pour l'iMac plutôt que d'aller chez Gigapole. Je voulais éviter de payer des frais de port mais si je dois faire un second A/R sur Paris, c'est sûr que je vais avoir fait une sacrée économie  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## Franch (16 Septembre 2002)

J'ai acheté 2 imac chez CLG samedi.
Mais j'ai acheté la ram chez MacWay.
Pas de bol : la barette de 512 Mo marche sans problème, mais la barette de 256 Mo n'est pas reconnue par l'imac (slot vide). Je pense qu'elle est défectueuse (c'est clair, en plus je l'ai installé dans mon ibook et c'est pareil). Par contre je démarre sans problème ....


----------



## iBen (18 Septembre 2002)

ben moi jai acheté 2 barrettes de 512 mo sd ram 133 chez CLG et ça fonctionne impec /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Nathalex (18 Septembre 2002)

La suite des aventures de mes barrettes SODIMM PC133 512 Mo :

J'ai appelé Gigapole ce matin. Pas de problème : ils savent qu'ils ont eu un lot défectueux et me donnent un numéro de retour.

Je leur ai donc envoyé ma barrette et ils doivent m'en renvoyer une gratuitement à partir des nouvelles qu'ils doivent recevoir demain ou après-demain.

Si ça se passe comme ils ont dit, je trouve qu'ils réparent plutôt bien leur boulette initiale !


----------



## turnover (18 Septembre 2002)

Ce n'est pas une boulette de gigapole ou CLG, ils ont reçu de leur fournisseur une série de barettes qui ne marchent pas. Par malchance, c'est justement les barrettes reçu pour l'AE. Ils l'ont annoncé je sais plus où et ils réparent cette érreur dû à leur fournisseur gratuitement.   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nathalex (18 Septembre 2002)

Précision : à mes yeux "boulette" est le degré minimal de l'erreur...

Je pensais juste qu'il ne devait pas être compliqué de vérifier la qualité des barrettes en faisaint quelques tests sur des barrettes prises au hasard.

Mais peut-être se sont-ils dit (avec raison sans doute) que le fabricant ou le grossiste avaient déjà réalisé ces vérifications.


----------



## turnover (18 Septembre 2002)

oui j'ai bien compris, mais la boulette n'est pas d'eux !! C'est au fabriquant d'éffectuer les tests pas au vendeur.
Sinon on aurait tous des produits en vente déjà ouverts et utilisés.
Voilà voili 

Y'a bien boulette mais plus pour le fabriquant que pour le vendeur dans ce cas là.


----------



## jeje (21 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour,

moi j'ai acheté une So-DIMM 512 Mo (pour mon iMac G4 17") le 10 à l'aE chez CLG (tarif le moins cher)... et ca fonctionne.

Ouf!!!...

Par contre j'ai déjà eu 2 plantages avec une petite fenêtre disant de redémarrer (en anglais , chinois, français)...

Ca peut venir d'où??


----------



## Nathalex (21 Septembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Par contre j'ai déjà eu 2 plantages avec une petite fenêtre disant de redémarrer (en anglais , chinois, français)...

Ca peut venir d'où??
 <hr /></blockquote> 

Si ça ne le fait pas sans la nouvelle barrette, je n'hésiterais pas : je la renverrais chez CLG qui a bien conscience d'avoir vendu pas mal de barrettes défectueuses.

Mais, je dis ça, je n'ai pas encore reçu l'article de remplacement.....


----------



## toms (21 Septembre 2002)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> * Autrement , il y a  MemoryX  , c'est aux States mais c'est pas cher , c'est rapide , et d'après mon expérience , sérieux (je leur ai acheté une barrette de 512 Mo pour mon quicksilver 867 et ça roule ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ) et c'est garanti à vie... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *



Salut...ouais l'adresse à l'air plutôt sympa...j'ai fait une recherche pour 1/ 512,euh y'a trois prix,et la moins chère est une dual 100/133... il me faut de la 133,mais c pas génant,si?
ou alors j'prend celle qui vient aprés?
euh,histoire de me rasssurez... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toms:</font><hr />* 

Salut...ouais l'adresse à l'air plutôt sympa...j'ai fait une recherche pour 1/ 512,euh y'a trois prix,et la moins chère est une dual 100/133... il me faut de la 133,mais c pas génant,si?
ou alors j'prend celle qui vient aprés?
euh,histoire de me rasssurez... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Apparemment , y'a pas de problème... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## toms (22 Septembre 2002)

Merci Macmarco...les prix sont vraiment interessants,euh(mince) faut voir avec les taxes,aussi..


----------



## toms (22 Septembre 2002)

oulà...j'ai pas tout compris,les frais de transport,les taxes...euh,c quoi le plus simple là?
pour une barette ou deux...faut rajouter combien,qui est-ce qui livre,ect...
Macmarco,tu peux me sortir de mon ignorance,(rance...)vu que t'as déjà pratiqué?
oui?non?peut-être...


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2002)

Pour les taxes , aucun problème , elles sont comprises ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Nathalex (7 Octobre 2002)

Un point final à l'histoire de ma RAM défectueuse achetée chez CLG à l'Apple Expo : j'ai bien reçu la barrette de remplacement, (il y a une dizaine de jours mais je n'étais pas là pour la réceptionner), et ELLE MARCHE !!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Tout est bien qui finit bien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2002)

La ram pour imac g4 et bc plus cher a combien vous aver eu 512m?? pour imac g4 bien sur


----------



## jeje (11 Octobre 2002)

94 

mais ca fonctionnait pas très bien...kernel panics à répétition!

Je viens de recevoir une nouvelle barette

J'espère que ca va aller maintenant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2002)

Tu poura me donner l'adresse et me confirmer si sa marche bien stepelt


----------

